# The Preaching of the Word This Lord's Day



## Marrow Man (Mar 22, 2009)

What passage of Scripture was preached at your church today? What text did the pastor use and what were some of the things you learned from God's word?

I preached on John 6:16-21 (Jesus' walking on the water). The passage has a theme of Jesus' self-revelation of Himself to His disciples, including certain OT connections that would have indicated to them that this was no mere man, but the Word made flesh. For application, got a little cute and instead of SOS, I listed SSS: Storms, Superstition, and Salvation. I mentioned that being a Christian doesn't mean there are no struggles in this life; what matters is to whom we go and on what we stand when the storms come. The disciples were superstitious in the passage: they become frightened b/c they think Jesus is a ghost. Superstitious beliefs lead to corruption of our view of God. Finally, salvation: the disciples struggle against the storm and in the dark apart from Jesus; He enters the picture, reveals Himself ("It is I" = "I am") and tells them not to be afraid. The Lord intervenes and does what we cannot do. He saves us and shows us that we cannot save ourselves.

I'd appreciate you good folks noting what was preached this Lord's day!!!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 22, 2009)

Sermon this morning was on Jeremiah 8:18 through 9:6.
18 When I would comfort myself against sorrow, my heart is faint in me. 19 Behold the voice of the cry of the daughter of my people because of them that dwell in a far country: Is not the LORD in Zion? is not her king in her? Why have they provoked me to anger with their graven images, and with strange vanities? 20 The harvest is past, the summer is ended, and we are not saved. 21 For the hurt of the daughter of my people am I hurt; I am black; astonishment hath taken hold on me. 22 Is there no balm in Gilead; is there no physician there? why then is not the health of the daughter of my people recovered. 1 Oh that my head were waters, and mine eyes a fountain of tears, that I might weep day and night for the slain of the daughter of my people! 2 Oh that I had in the wilderness a lodging place of wayfaring men; that I might leave my people, and go from them! for they be all adulterers, an assembly of treacherous men. 3 And they bend their tongues like their bow for lies: but they are not valiant for the truth upon the earth; for they proceed from evil to evil, and they know not me, saith the LORD. 4 Take ye heed every one of his neighbour, and trust ye not in any brother: for every brother will utterly supplant, and every neighbour will walk with slanders. 5 And they will deceive every one his neighbour, and will not speak the truth: they have taught their tongue to speak lies, and weary themselves to commit iniquity. 6 Thine habitation is in the midst of deceit; through deceit they refuse to know me, saith the LORD.​An emotion filed passage. Rather than a dialogue or trialogue, this is Jeremiah, both speaking from the perspective of being God's prophet and as a Judahite. What a culture where you could not trust anyone (almost). One cannot read Jeremiah and not think of this country.

A small criticism; I cannot imagine not spending at least a single sermon on 8:20 at least; my pastor took it as a chunk. There is a sermon by Timothy Dwight on the Harvest is Past that ran in volume 3 of the old Naphtali Press Anthology.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Mar 22, 2009)

*Morning*
Title: "Joseph Exalted from Pit to Palace"
Text: Genesis 41:1-57
Theme: In Joseph's exaltation from the prison pit to the palace of Pharaoh, God proves His faithfulness to provide the promised seed of the woman and of Abraham, that one man who as God's true servant would bring saving blessings to all nations.

I've been particularly interested to learn how the fulfillment of the Abrahamic promise is foreshadowed in the blessings which Joseph brings to Egypt and the surrounding nations. "All the earth" came to Egypt for blessing and the king directed them to Joseph, the true servant of God.

*Evening*
Title: "Everyone Deceives His Neighbor"
Text: Jeremiah 9:1-16 (Heidelberg Catechism Q&A 112)

This was a sermon on the ninth commandment following our evening series of Heidelberg-guided sermons. We learned about the context of Jeremiah's comments, directed at God's covenant people! Pastor Lucero really drove home how many ways we violate this commandment daily. His comments on our "embellishments" were particularly provoking when linked to account of Ananias and Sapphira. He also helpfully explained that all violations of God's Law come down to hatred just as keeping God's Law is described as love. Lying, like other sins, is a hatred of God and our neighbor. Finally, the ultimate violation of the ninth commandment is to deny the Christ. He exhorted us to hold fast to our true confession in the midst of lying world.

I thank God for our faithful minister and elders.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 22, 2009)

Today I preached

Ecclesiastes 7.1-6 this morning - suprising spiritual facts. Mostly about death, it was a challenging theme, and solemn.

Galatians 5.16-21 tonight - the battle within. Building up to the fruits of the spirit with this exhortation to walk in the spirit, and the frank discussion of the enemy within, the old man, the flesh at war against the Spirit. Quite solemn again but encouraging.

What abides with me tonight? The truth that God's Word is utterly relevant, and absolutely realistic for the daily lives of ordinary people.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Mar 22, 2009)

The passage was Mat. 27:11-26. (We are working through Matthew and that is where we are at now.) The main point was God is sovereign over everything that happens. The Sanhedrin acted out of evil, Pilot acted out of cowardice, the people acted like the sheep they are following whoever at the moment was talking to them. All of it worked to accomplish the legal pronouncement of "innocent" and the death sentence that allowed Jesus to pay the penalty the law required for us.

That was the sermon ... but the sermon was not the highlight of the worship. It is God speaking to us, but I found the confession of sin and declaration of pardon to be the high point for me. The worship service is so much more than just the sermon. Every part fit together to glorify God. The congregation worshipping is so much more than any single part of worship. From the call to worship to the final benediction the congregation was being led to attribute to God the glory he deserves. The sermon is a wonderful part of that service, but I would not trade listening to the audio of that sermon for the active worship of God in the assembly of his people.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 22, 2009)

Ephesians 2:1-10


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 22, 2009)

Matthew 26:47-56 -- The betrayal of Jesus in the garden.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 22, 2009)

AM, Wisdom Is an Inheritance, Proverbs 4:1-9

PM, The Awesome Work of God, Exodus 14:15-31


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 22, 2009)

Matthew 25 The Parable of the Talents-very convicting, I am using all God has given me for His Glory?-Morning Service

Psalm 131 Resting in God-excellent!!-Evening Service


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 22, 2009)

AM - 2 Kings 22 and 23 (yes, two chapters) on the story of Josiah, _"Revival in Judah_." Outline:

I. The Need of Reformation
A. Disrepair
B. Disobedience
C. Disaster

II. The Day of Reformation
A. Renewal
B. Reform
C. Reinstitution

III. The Purpose of Reformation
A. Not for Reward
B. Not for Prosperity
C. For the Lord

PM- Esther 4 _"For Such a Time as This"_ Outline:

I. Life in Isolation
A. Mordecai’s isolation
B. Esther’s isolation

II. A Hard Choice
A. No Guarantees
B. No longer on the fence

III. A Real Refuge
A. Learning to Trust
B. Learning to Act


----------



## Croghanite (Mar 22, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> What passage of Scripture was preached at your church today? What text did the pastor use and what were some of the things you learned from God's word?
> 
> I preached on John 6:16-21 (Jesus' walking on the water). The passage has a theme of Jesus' self-revelation of Himself to His disciples, including certain OT connections that would have indicated to them that this was no mere man, but the Word made flesh. For application, got a little cute and instead of SOS, I listed SSS: Storms, Superstition, and Salvation. I mentioned that being a Christian doesn't mean there are no struggles in this life; what matters is to whom we go and on what we stand when the storms come. The disciples were superstitious in the passage: they become frightened b/c they think Jesus is a ghost. Superstitious beliefs lead to corruption of our view of God. Finally, salvation: the disciples struggle against the storm and in the dark apart from Jesus; He enters the picture, reveals Himself ("It is I" = "I am") and tells them not to be afraid. The Lord intervenes and does what we cannot do. He saves us and shows us that we cannot save ourselves.
> 
> I'd appreciate you good folks noting what was preached this Lord's day!!!



Thank you for starting this thread Pastor.
I think it would be very good if a thread like this was started every week.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 22, 2009)

Pastor Vogel preached today on Romans 5:18-21 on the abundance of grace. Even in the event of the most minute of sins, God abundantly provided grace in such a measure that was great comparatively.

Like putting out a match with Niagara Falls (my analogy)

Praise the Lord. It was a wonderfully encouraging sermon. I also was a part of my first infant baptism. Gods means of grace were incredibly impactful on my church experience this Lord`s day.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 23, 2009)

LAYMAN JOE said:


> Thank you for starting this thread Pastor.
> I think it would be very good if a thread like this was started every week.



I agree. We were doing this a while back, but it only last 2 or 3 weeks. I think we all profit much from learning what each others' churches are teaching, and it helps keep our minds focused on our Lord on His day.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 23, 2009)

I preached on 2 Samuel 5 this morning in my own congregation -- the chapter where David finally receives the throne over all Israel. This is was the fourth sermon in a series of eight on David. Theme: God brings David to reign over all Israel. It's a wonderful passage with all sorts of connections to Christ and the rest of the Scriptures. 

This afternoon I preached in a neighbouring congregation on Mark 4:21-25. The focus was explaining how this passage connects to the Parable of the Sower. My theme was: The Word reveals what lives in your heart.


----------



## Herald (Mar 23, 2009)

In Sunday school I taught on chapter 16 of the 1689 London Baptist Confession - Good Works.

This mornings sermons was by Doug Mixer. He spoke on Exodus 16, trusting in God for His wonderful provision without complaining.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 23, 2009)

I Timothy 3.14-16 'The Church as a Pillar and Ground of Truth'

ReformedVoice.com - A Pillar and Ground of Truth


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 23, 2009)

Christian Baptism

[KJV]Matthew 28:17-20[/KJV]

We had a family publicly received into membership and their young daughter baptized.


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 23, 2009)

1 Cor 13: Love

A general exposition of the chapter

Wider context of the epistle given

Key Questions/ challenges 1) What does it mean to be loving 2) How loving are we?


----------



## KMK (Mar 23, 2009)

God's Gracious Gift of Repentance

Luke 1:5-25; 57-63

A) The Significance of John's birth (God's decree and providence)
B) The Significance of John's name (God's grace)
C) The Significance of John's mission (Preaching of repentance)
D) Repentance unto life: Overview of LBC 15:3,4,5
E) Applications


----------



## nicnap (Mar 23, 2009)

Psalm 19 He is there, and He is not silent...that wasn't the title, but it sure was the theme.


Thanks for the very edifying thread.


----------

